# Stereo zu Mono in Echtzeit?



## paulex032 (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab eigentlich ne recht einfache Frage. Gibt es irgendein Tool,Plug-In oder Programm mit dem man sein Audiosignal vor verlassen des Comupters von Stereo auf Mono umwandeln kann, also in Echtzeit?
Hab schon bei Google gesucht aber echt nix gefunden.
Notfalls wär auch einen Programmieranregung ok.
mfg Paulex


----------



## FingerSkill (24. Januar 2007)

Hi, post doch bitte mal dein Audio-Interface.

Und am besten noch wieso du das machen willst.

lg fap


----------



## chmee (24. Januar 2007)

Wenn es um ein Signal ginge, dass über den LineIn anliegt und zu einem Mono-Signal
konvertiert werden soll, dann böte sich WinAmp an.

Dort stellt man das Input-PlugIn ein und benutzt den Nullsoft SPS DSP. Da kann man
sich das dann nach Belieben zusammenscripten.

mfg chmee


----------



## paulex032 (24. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe mir einen Lautsprecher fürs Bad gebaut und will es auch bei einem belassen.
Diesen Lautsprecher will ich nun per PC ansprechen also zum Beispiel WinAmp (Ich leg jezt keinen Wert auf Winamp is nur nen Beispiel) an und dann bei heißer Musik Duschen gehn. Mir ist auch klar das ich das per "hardware" lösen kann aber ne softwarevariante wär mir lieber.


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2007)

Fürs Abspielen gilt das Gleiche : Mit dem Nullsoft DSP ein Script schreiben.
Eine einfachere Möglichkeit fällt mir nicht ein.

mfg chmee


----------



## Metfreak (24. September 2007)

Hats schon jemand geschafft? ich hab' nämlich ungefähr das selbe Problem und finde auch keine Lösung. Ich kenn mich aber mit diesem Nullsoft DCP nicht aus, könnte mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank
Chris


----------



## paulex032 (25. September 2007)

Hallo,
also bei Winamp gibts unter den Eigenschaften DSP/Effect und da gibts bei mir nen Plug in 
"Justin - Mix to Mono"

dann müsstes eigentlich schon gehn


----------



## Metfreak (30. September 2007)

besten dank, funktioniert. hat mir sehr geholfen!
super forum (bin ja neu hier)


----------

